# jogging firearm



## bbasil (May 11, 2012)

I have a really nice Bersa 9mm compact that I like to carry but it's heavy to throw in my pocket when I jog. I'd like to know what others recommend that is small and light enough to throw in my pocket when I go running. Quite honestly, my main concern when out on the trails would be a dog attack. Another jogger was just mauled by a pit bull this week. Would a 22 or 380 caliber be enough to kill a pit bull or just make it angrier?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Personally, I would want at least a 9mm if faced with an angry pit bull. Kel Tec, Ruger, Taurus, S&W, all make sub compact 9mm's that would fit your need. The Taurus & Smith also come in .40 cal in the same size platform.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

From your perspective, how light is light enough to throw in the pockets of your running shorts? Personally, I don't like anything more than a few ounces bouncing around in the small pockets of my running shorts. 

Have you thought about pepper spray? A can of pepper spray only weighs 2oz, has a nice, streamlined shape, and at least in Texas, it can be carried openly in the hand or clipped to your waist band. My research indicates it repels dogs pretty well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's in your pocket, it had better be in a holster too.
A pistol loose in a pocket moves around, and can wiggle itself into an almost inaccessible position, which is exactly where it'll be when you need it most.

I suggest that there are better options than pocket-carry, when jogging.
The first one I thought of is the Smartcarry, which goes under your jogging shorts, so nothing bounces around.
Take a look. Click on: SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kimber pepper spray gun is perfect for your needs... weighs a few ounces and will discourage any aggressive animal. Cost is approx $30 and is shaped like a pocket gun.










2 charges give you two blasts of spray... giving you a non-lethal option to protect yourself.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kimber pepper spray gun is perfect for your needs... weighs a few ounces and will discourage any aggressive animal. Cost is approx $30 and is shaped like a pocket gun. . .


_"will discourage any aggressive animal."_

I don't want to start an argument. But, I do volunteer in an animal shelter. And I see ALL kinds of dogs. ALMOST all of whom I love.
There are NO bad dogs. But, there are dogs who have not been properly socialized because of ignorant owners. And, worst of all,
there are owners who have trained their dogs to do bad things. I'd rather shoot those owners than put down their dogs. But, I can't.
Some of these dogs cannot be saved, because there are not enough properly trained experts to "turn them around". I can't qualify for that.

You might want to research the "efficacy" (effectiveness in producing the desired result) of pepper spray in two animal situations.
1. Rabid. Sometimes dogs, but more often foxes or skunks. Or even mountain lions. Depends, of course, on your environment. You mention "trails".
2. Dogs on the adrenlin rush attack. This is somewhat rare with "socialized dogs". And often ascribed to those "bad pit bulls". And it DOES happen.

I would not trust pepper spray under either of those conditions. In my opinion, pepper spray will NOT stop an animal in either of these situations. YMMV.

Of course, in the animal shelter, and in handling dogs outside the shelter, we are not allowed to have ANY instrument other than an English slip lease.
And I have a couple of scars to prove it. Which I didn't report. Biting a human is a death sentence for a shelter dog. They were good dogs, but scared.

Even "normal dogs" can adrenlin rush under stress. "Cage fighting" is sorta common in a strange cement and chain-link "prison" shelter. How would you react ? 
Off topic, but if you want to play "Russian Roulette" with your favorite pet dog, take it to a so-called "Dog Park". Made by "well-intentioned" folks. But . . . . .

Oops, all these words, and I almost forgot. When biking or hiking in my local area, I take "enough gun" for dogs or small animals. A S&W J-frame snubby.
When hiking in our wilderness areas, I take "enough gun" for ANY animal, rabid or otherwise, two or four-legged. A Ruger Alaskan snubby in .454 Casull.
Yes, that is REALLY overkill, even for a rabid lion. And, in both situations, the real problem is can you HIT the problem if needed ? :mrgreen:

In my case, it is easy to carry either gun in a leather belt and holster. Have you thought about Ruger LCP in a belly-band for your jogging ?
Yes, the band would get all sweaty. But the gun wouldn't be bouncing around. Good luck !


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Little beretta with a pop up barrel worked for me. Dog in my situation stopped with a warning shot ,next shot was gonna be at the dog. . I Notified the police immediately after firing the gun. Mace might be an alternative for actual jogging,I was bike riding .


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good points...

Dogs move too fast to shoot most of the time, especially when your considering the backstop (if you miss)... in my experience. As a LEO, I've delt with my share of hostile pitbulls (dog of choice in my area) and was last bitten about 2 months ago (ring & middle finger) while attempting to parry an attack. Shooting at a small, quick moving target is tough... my preferred choice is actually a taser (works wonders... and non-lethal), but may be too bulky and expensive for carry while jogging.

Pepper spray attacks the dogs extremely sensitive noses and is still a better choice imo than trying to shoot at an animal who is wildly running at you since your accountable for every bullet that is fired. No guarentee pepper spray will stop an attack but it's an alternative. That's just my opinion based on my experience when being attcked by a dog(s) while on duty... YMMV. Everytime I've been attacked it's been from out of nowhere, without much warning. 

You need to decide if your going to shoot the animal either before or after an attack is initiated... I'm not a fan of shooting at a dog simply because he looks aggressive and MAY attack.... something to consider. Wild animals are a different story though... imo.

Do whatever your comfortable with... and be safe out there.


----------

